# Spektrum DS6I Transmitter Video (Great for R/C beginners)



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been looking around at these on the net and I stumbled on to this great video that goes through all the features. I plan to heavily modify and R/C my ruby this winter. You have to apply some airplane terms to their appropriate steam cousins when he explains some features. Hope you all enjoy it as much as I did. 


I'm not sure the embedded video will work so here is the link too: http://youtu.be/WbWf2vTFSDE


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The DX6i is a nice radio. The 10 model memory is useful, but, for many purposes the DX5e system is just as capable and much better value.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I have looked at the DX5e but I am hoping to be able to use all 6 channels of the DX6 some day. I won't need half of what it offers for the Ruby, but I like to scratch build some locos that would in addition to J bar and gas/alcohol control would have operating cyl. drain cocks, whistle, bell, and control of water pump bypass valve. So I would rather invest a bit more in the beginning. 

You really cant beat the deals these days. I remember having 2 RC trainer planes mostly built and ready fro radio install as a kid. I didn't have money or any one to help guide me to the right choice of system to ever get them in the air. Now you get so much more from a TX for less money especially if you factor in inflation.

I can't wait to buy and dig in this fall !


----------

